# vizlsa & cat



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

There was a thread on getting cats and dogs to live together a while back and when I managed to get this the other night I had to share it. We brought these guys home within days of each other and they were both 8 weeks old so they grew up together which i think is the main reason it works (plus the cat has claws and can jump higher than Merc). They don't actually play together but i have no hesitation in leaving them alone together


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Our cat hid in the basement for the first three months the girls were here. They must have worked something out, because now they have no issues with each other, and will actually play together at times. Maybe not play, they pretend to stalk each other and pounce at each other.


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

That's fantastic. Our cats, who are older, just want nothing to do with Penny so we still have to keep them separated. Now that we're letting the dog sleep in our room due to separation issues the cats are fully in exile, which is pretty sad. We're holding out hope that the youngest cat will get comfortable enough to co-exist in a room together.


----------

